# Recommend Me A Bass



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm looking for a good low cost bass.
It needs to have a nice and bright but deep sound, maple fretboard preferred, and five strings preferred. Something maybe like a nice Fender Jazz Bass without the price tag. 

And I don't know how bass scale lengths are, but what would be comparable to a 26.5" scale guitar?

Thanks a ton guys!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 25, 2008)

bass is 34-32"

maybe Ibanez ATK serries?

Ibanez :: Basses :: ATK305

Scale	864mm/34"
a : Width at Nut	45mm
b : Width at Last Fret	68mm
c: Thickness at 1st	21mm
d : Thickness at 12th	24mm
Radius	305mmR


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

What price range are you looking at? 

Because both schecter and spector makes great basses for about 500 dollars and a little bit more. 
But cort makes good and cheap basses.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice suggestion Vova! I like the looks of that, and I bet I could score one of those pretty cheap used...

Hows the neck profile on them and all that?

I'd like to see something cheaper as well.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

I've had horrible experiences with ibanez cheaper basses.

What about agile for a cheap bass ?


----------



## Psychoface (Feb 25, 2008)

warwick. end of story


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> What price range are you looking at?
> 
> Because both schecter and spector makes great basses for about 500 dollars and a little bit more.
> But cort makes good and cheap basses.



I was thinking in the $300 to $400 range, I'm really looking to go cheapy on it...as it's just going to be a recording tool, and I'm not primarily a bass player...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

Psychoface said:


> warwick. end of story



Not especially good in that price range.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I've had horrible experiences with ibanez cheaper basses.
> 
> What about agile for a cheap bass ?



I've had horrible experiences with Ibanez period, but there could always been a nice one somewhere 

I've checked Rondo Music Home Page there were no 5 string basses with maple fretboards.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Also guys I don't know much about basses, who makes good ones, etc, but I know I really like the Fender Jazz Bass...so bare with my ignorance on the subject


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

I think for the price your asking, maple fretboard is maybe to much to ask for.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I think for the price your asking, maple fretboard is maybe to much to ask for.



I might have to spend more than I want then...

Rosewood is out of the question.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I might have to spend more than I want then...
> 
> Rosewood is out of the question.



May I ask why ?


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> May I ask why ?



I'm sick of it, the feel, the sound, the look. I MUCH prefer ebony and maple, maple above all though. 

All of my guitars are Rosewood and I hate it


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know about quality, but I've heard some good (and some bad) things about these: 

OLP TONY LEVIN 5 STRING SIGN. AN - Svensk International Cyberstore


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmmm...I'm a bit leary when it comes to basswood bodies, nasty flubby bass response and such...I'd like to hear one though...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay, I might have something for you: 

CORT CURBOW 5 MIC - Svensk International Cyberstore


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Woah that is cool looking. What does Luthite sound like, and Ebonol???


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

"Luthite is a light-weight synthetic material developed by Cort Guitars for the construction of bass guitar bodies.

Luthite was developed as a substitute for wood, for as a synthetic composite material there is much greater control over the consistency of production. Additionally it is able to be formed to almost any shape, i.e. 3D shapes out of plane, where the wood equivalent would require a very large body blank or laminates.

The tone of luthite is different than many tonewoods, this may be seen as an advantage or disadvantage according to personal preference. It is best suited for slapping and popping on the bass. Whilst primarily used in Cort&#8217;s Curbow series basses, Ibanez EDB series basses and EDR/EXR series guitars are also made of luthite."

"Ebonol is an artificial material similar to ebony (Diospyros crassiflora), a black wood from Africa, which sometimes includes grey streaks. Ebonol is commonly used in place of ebony in the construction of stringed instruments, like fretless bass fingerboards, because it is easy to work with and resistant to forming grooves from roundwound strings.

Ebonol can also refer to Ebonol-C, a black oxide treatment sometimes used in plating to treat copper surfaces after copper plating in order to achieve a very highly absorptive black surface. This Ebonol generally gives the treated piece a velvet appearance, and on a microscopic scale, dendrites appear on the surface of the finish. These dendrites tend to trap light for a higher absorptivity. This type of treatment is used in space applications for light rejection and other optical properties. Ebonol-C is also used to treat bronze in jewelry to give it a black appearance."


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

at least it's not basswood and rosewood.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds interesting...

Bright? dark? Resonance and depth?

I dunno if it matters but I'll be playing with a pick..


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

Cort + pick = Win. 

Mine sounds very much alive when it's beaten a little with a thick pick and some tube distortion in the preamp.


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Fender Marcus Miller Jazz Bass V - Free Shipping, Lowest Prices on Signature Model Electric Bass at Music123 

^ I wish I had the kind of money to buy one of those...randomly 

The Cort sounds like a good choice to me though man! Thanks for the suggestions, I'm envisioning some thick, bass heavy mixes when I finally get my shit together....


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

If all goes well...I'll be ordering one of these at the end of the week...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Fender Marcus Miller Jazz Bass V - Free Shipping, Lowest Prices on Signature Model Electric Bass at Music123
> 
> ^ I wish I had the kind of money to buy one of those...randomly
> 
> The Cort sounds like a good choice to me though man! Thanks for the suggestions, I'm envisioning some thick, bass heavy mixes when I finally get my shit together....



A behringer tube preamp will be your best friend


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 25, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> A behringer tube preamp will be your best friend



I've got a lot of stuff to buy man...

The bass..
Logic 
iDrum
ReValver MKIII
a good Keyboard...


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 26, 2008)

the cort
get it
that, as i mentioned, along with my buddy's pedula is what turned me onto the 5 string when i was first playing bass


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm actually really excited to get this bass! 

It will be my first.


----------



## yevetz (Feb 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Hows the neck profile on them and all that?



Unfortunately I don't know


----------



## msherman (Feb 28, 2008)

USED Daisy Rock Heartbreaker Bass Cheetah 4-String Electric Bass


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 28, 2008)

wow.
mike strikes again


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 28, 2008)

Professional smartass who happens to build guitars too


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 28, 2008)

seriously.


----------



## AMS-Ryans (Feb 28, 2008)

*Somthing that is in the price range you were looking for.*

*Fender Deluxe Active Jazz Bass V Specifications* 
SERIES: Deluxe Series
BODY: Alder
NECK: Maple, Modern &#8220;C&#8221; Shape (Satin Polyurethane Finish)
MACHINE HEADS: Ping® Cast/Sealed &#8220;Mini&#8221; Tuners
FINGERBOARD: Pao Ferro (9.5&#8221; Radius/241 mm)
NUMBER OF FRETS: 20 Medium Jumbo Frets
PICKUPS: 2 Dual-Coil Ceramic Noiseless 5-String Jazz Bass Pickups with Nickel Plated Pole Pieces
CONTROLS:
Master Volume
Pan Pot
3-Band Active EQ with:
Treble Boost/Cut: +/- 10 db @ 8kHz, a shift in the cut frequency, and about a 2dB slope per octave.
Mid Boost/Cut: +10dB, -15dB @ 500Hz, and a wide band slope.
Bass Boost/Cut: +/- 12 db @ 40 Hz, with a 4dB slope per octave.


BRIDGE: Standard Vintage Style V
PICKUP SWITCHING: Pan Pot
HARDWARE: Chrome
STRINGS: Super Bass 8255-5M-135, NPS, Fender part number 073-8255-556
Gauges: .045, .065, .085, .110tw, .135tw
CASE: Deluxe Gig Bag
PICKGUARD: 4-Ply Brown Shell
SCALE LENGTH: 34&#8221; (864 mm)
WIDTH AT NUT:1.875&#8221; (47.6 mm)
UNIQUE FEATURES: U.S. Made Active Electronics
ACCESSORIES: Deluxe Gig Bag
INTRODUCED: 7/2004


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm totally with you on the jazz bass thing Zepp8. Great tone, WAY too fucking expensive for what you get. If you wanted to up teh stakes and the budget just a little bit you can get six string jazzes.


----------



## ghoti (Mar 16, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;906788 said:


> I'm totally with you on the jazz bass thing Zepp8. Great tone, WAY too fucking expensive for what you get. If you wanted to up teh stakes and the budget just a little bit you can get six string jazzes.



Like...this one?

Douglas WEB-846 3TS Fretless at HomeOld

It plays great and sounds great. If only mine hadn't come with cracks on the back I would recommend it without any reservations.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 18, 2008)

I scored a Cort Curbow 5 off eBay. It's on the way to my house.


----------



## ghoti (Mar 19, 2008)

I was thinking of bidding on one. But with shipping it would have been at least $200 if I'd won, so I let it slide. 5-string Curbows are going to come every so often though too, considering they're being sold new for $422 at Musician's Friend.

I originally tried for a fretless, but got outbid...not prepared to spend $400 on something I've never tried unless there's a lot of good testimonials from good sources...

There's a 6-string coming down the pipe I might make a swipe at. Never played luthite and ebanol though so not sure I'll take the risk. Looks like it could cop a P-sound and/or a Music Man sound, but who knows.

Let us know how it is when it comes.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## ghoti (Mar 24, 2008)

Not sure I should have or not, but after this thread and some independent research, I went for the 6-string Curbow. Considering what Bartolini charges for their electronics new, it's a pretty good deal.

Everybody likes Bartolini, everybody who plays Curbows likes them, and hopefully I didn't throw some money away 

Now I only have to figure out where to keep another instrument...if I win the thing...


----------



## adz87 (Mar 24, 2008)

how about this? i think it's just what you need!


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 24, 2008)

adz87 said:


> how about this? i think it's just what you need!



I'll take 2!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 29, 2008)

adz87 said:


> how about this? i think it's just what you need!



That is one of the stupidest things I've ever seen.


----------



## budda (Mar 29, 2008)

are you talking about the bass itself (and its lack of strings) or the ridiculous wall of cabs behind him?


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Mar 31, 2008)

Rogue LX Pro Series....The sound quality is awesome and they are really nice basses...and cost HALF of what you are looking to spend


----------



## kristallin (Apr 20, 2008)

adz87 said:


> how about this? i think it's just what you need!



That's DAD, right?


----------

